# Sending in a bid



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

What do you send in with a bid?? (besides the bid) I'm thinking of sending in a copy of my insurance policy as well as a company brochure explaing what i do etc.. Any opinions or thoughts for or against???


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You'll want a phone number so they can contact you!


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

yes, the phone number is listed on brochure as well as the contract


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I really would'nt send a actual Borchure, May be some more like a written cover letter to be a little more formal to them. We send a Company cover letter with each bid. We talk about our abillity to cover there property in a timley fashion, profesonal manner, an will be avaliabe to them whenever a issue arise's. a little bit on our equipment we have to kind of show them we have the abillity to hande their work. Then we talk a little about our other services we offer threw out the rest of the year. than kthem for the chance to provide them a quote, a little Kissing ass kind of deal to make them look at the bid a little better and make them go HUMMM these guys may be a good choice. they seam to care about what they our doing !!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can send in a cover letter if you want and a list of places you may of plowed before. Insurance is good also to send out.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

They are usually named on the insurance as the certificate holder and additional insured.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bluerage94;1047880 said:


> They are usually named on the insurance as the certificate holder and additional insured.


Not all places do this . Most the really big companies will as for this.Most of mine don't care.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*It's not always the same*

We send different things with different proposals. Don't want to sound confusing but based on the type of account and what message we are trying to get across to set us apart from our potential competition bidding on the job, our enclosures change.

With all proposals go a professional cover letter, letter explaining our services and response times and names of clients with similar property sizes and types of facilities.

For us, we have found that although proposals are similar, every client is unique and so is our approach to closing the sell.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

If they have not seen your brochure and met you, you are probably wasting your time and postage. Most good business books say it is 7-10 contacts to get someone to even consider a change....


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Silentroo;1051413 said:


> If they have not seen your brochure and met you, you are probably wasting your time and postage. Most good business books say it is 7-10 contacts to get someone to even consider a change....


Couldn't agree more. The marketing/consulting firm we work with is very up front about at least 7 contact points per year before they begin to recognize your name/brand, etc.

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Anymore, I'd highly recomend sending an e-mail with your proposal attached as a PDF and a hard copy to follow. 

You get in front of them quicker, they can't lose it, and they see it again when it arrives by mail.


----------



## PLCI (Nov 8, 2004)

On new bids we make a strong effort to deliver the contract in person and walk then thru the contract, explaining the cost and the terms. As for including a brochure, go for it! Our focus in marketing is branding our name, even if they dont bite the first time. Include a dummy copy of your CI, Refrences.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Maybe I am confused*

I thought we were talking about sending the proposal. For us that means we have already established the contact with the potential client and completed out site evaluation. We do not send unsolicited proposals. I am not saying that is right or wrong either way. However, for us we want the opportunity to sit down and talk with someone about our services so they can make the decision to buy on Perceived Value and not cost. If they hire us because we are cheap, they will fire us for the same reason.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

all of the above, plus a business card, and magnet


and heres my special tip - 

when you loose a bid, send them a thank you card, with a "special emergancy service" number on a business card /and or magnet

something like this...thank you for the oppertunity to bid on your property, we are sorry that we were not choosen to service your account this year, but please know that we like to help all members of our community. Please hold on to this orage card in yrou wallet, and in the event that your choosen contract can not preform up to your standards or on time, we would be more than happy to provide you with emergancy service as a back up alternative. PS we also plow residenatial drive ways

they keep the card becasue it says res drive ways and they are then thinking for themselfs...but if t goes in the wallet, (make it a nice card) they will pull it out when the other guy fails


----------

